# First Time Eating "Big" In Public



## squeezablysoft (Apr 28, 2016)

*I've always done my serious gainer eating at home, while taking appropriately modest portions in public (I am a short girl, still light enough *I think* to give the overall impression of being "small", so ppl expect me not to eat very much). But I think I'm going to try eating to gain (or at least eating to my appetite without restraint) in public for the first time tomorrow. I'll be visiting my college and eating breakfast there. 

I know I've been talking a big game about being myself and not letting what other ppl think affect me, but the truth is I'm a little nervous that someone might say something about how much I'm eating and I am not sure I know how to gracefully handle that without getting really embarrassed. I mean, I've gotten comments on my weight and my eating habits before (ppl do notice when you always have double dessert) like "Be careful or you'll have to buy new clothes!" (thank you, Captain Obvious, considering I'm currently on my 4th wardrobe "upgrade" since becoming an adult, I am quite aware of this risk) and I think I've handled it well, but this is gonna be a whole 'nother level. 

I know I need to get used to it, cause it's prolly going to get worse the bigger I get, that whole "No wonder you're fat" thing. But on the other hand I feel like it's hard now with me not being so big, ppl are genuinely surprised when I eat a lot. In a way I enjoy the attention on my weight and eating, it's embarrassing at the time but kind of hot to think about later. So does anyone have any advice and/or memories to share about eating "big" in public?*


----------



## landshark (Apr 28, 2016)

I was at a conference a couple weeks ago and the woman who sat next to me was a BBW. She and I and her boss wound up having lunch together (hotel buffet) the first day and she had double desserts. Rather than hope nobody noticed or wait for anyone to comment or whatever she proactively said after finishing her first dessert, "That was good enough for a second round!" And without so much as waiting for our approval she was up and on her way and returned with another dessert. She didn't let a single crumb escape and didn't seem the least bit embarrassed about it either.:eat2: Eat what you want and own it!


----------



## Buttonboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Eat as much as you want. I travel a lot for work and gorge myself at restaurants. I love the feeling of being so full I can barely move. One time I saw the waitresses whispering. Prob trying to figure out if the doorway was wide enough to roll me out through!!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 30, 2016)

*Well I didn't pig out quite as massively as I'd planned (gotta work on that stomach capacity) but I sent a Feabie friend some before and after belly pics and he said he can def see a difference. First 2 are before, first thing in AM empty stomach, next 2 are after I got home from school. What do y'all think?

* 

View attachment before 1.jpg


View attachment before 2.jpg


View attachment after 1.jpg


View attachment after 2.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 30, 2016)

*Then I took a bare belly shot, and wow compare it to the bottom 1 from just 4 days prior, not only does my tummy look stuffed but it also looks like I have actually gained weight (fat). Those love handles are starting to turn passionate, lol.

* 

View attachment Picture 53.jpg


View attachment Picture 41.jpg


----------



## ditzygirl (Oct 4, 2016)

I do love eating a lot in public just to see the faces on people.
Maybe sit in a booth I am really to fat to actually fit in so my belly spills over the top.
Just have fun with it.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 12, 2016)

oh well, in my case, being an FA, i find nothing sexier than a small girl eating huge amounts of food. but i guess that is not a surprise lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 12, 2016)

You've got a lovely belly, Miss:happy:

(~pats it~)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 17, 2016)

ditzygirl said:


> I do love eating a lot in public just to see the faces on people.
> Maybe sit in a booth I am really to fat to actually fit in so my belly spills over the top.
> Just have fun with it.


 It's always fun to cause a scene


----------



## ditzygirl (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe a little one LOL


----------

